# Conversion calculator



## anf301 (Jul 25, 2007)

A bit much, but possibly necessary for a custom DIY conversion. 

http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/Lab/8679/evcalc.html


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

*I like this one better*

I like this one better. It is largely the same, but seems like it is a little better laid out and easier to use.

http://www.evconvert.com/tools/evcalc/


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

It would be even better if it let you put in a motor and contoller, plus battery type.
Mine is a Alltrax controller and a baldor 8 HP motor.
Movement provided by 12 volt Farm & Fleet marine deep cycle batteries.


----------

